# Assignment for next Sunday



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

100 word essay on which is better with Colt 45 - Phillies blunts or white owls


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> 100 word essay on which is better with Colt 45 - Phillies blunts or white owls


You forgot Swisher Sweets :r


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> You forgot Swisher Sweets :r


Thank you, I stand corrected :al


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

How about some Mad Dog 20 20 wine for those folks with a more refined palate :r 

:u


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

5thDan said:


> How about some Mad Dog 20 20 wine for those folks with a more refined palate :r
> 
> :u


I think I will go for the extra credit and drink Midnight Train and smoke some dutch masters.

Now what music do we listen to while we do this project? Michael Bolton, Kenny G?


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

lol. Does Phillies Blunt and White Owl, still make a tobacco flavored cigar??


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Will watching The Dukes Of Hazzard while doing this go for extra credit?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> Will watching The Dukes Of Hazzard while doing this go for extra credit?


Only if you follow it with an episode of Dallas!


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

altbier said:


> Only if you follow it with an episode of Dallas!


That would interfere with the Hee-Haw marathon


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> 100 word essay on which is better with Colt 45 - Phillies blunts or white owls


Skoal.
Butt I caynt rite good to say wie.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't know what Colt 45 is (I'll look it up in a second), but can I say, first off, Phillies, I Can't get White Owls. And second off, I'll have mine with some Buckfast Tonic Wine!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just search "Billy Dee Williams" if you want to know the inside scoop on Colt45...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll stick with the buckfast, thanks  The Colt45 bottle looks like it contains urine.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

For a buck fifty who can beat a 40oz of good ol Colt 45. If you want to splurge go for the six pack of Pabst Blue Ribbon for $4. I'm a college kid so don't go The Price Is Right on cheap beer on me.


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> I'll stick with the buckfast, thanks  The Colt45 bottle looks like it contains urine.


Based on my recolllection from High School Days, and my imagination, it tastes worst than urine :al


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

cbw2647 said:


> Based on my recolllection from High School Days, and my imagination, it tastes worst than urine :al


Its the top seller in skid row stores coast to coast. u

:u


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

when it comes to 40s, mickey's all the way.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

JustAyoungMC said:


> when it comes to 40s, mickey's all the way.


I used to drink the Mickey's 12 ounce bottles. Used to call them grenades cause they come in a short widemouth bottle that looks similar to a hand grenade.

40 Ounces to Freedom...


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I used to drink the Mickey's 12 ounce bottles. Used to call them grenades cause they come in a short widemouth bottle that looks similar to a hand grenade.
> 
> 40 Ounces to Freedom...


we still call em grenades


----------

